# What You Must Know Before Working On PCB



## omnicnc (Nov 3, 2009)

What you must know before working on PCB by CNC router

There are many ways for working on PCB. Here inttroduce working on PCB by CopperCam software. We use Gerber file transfer to G code which can be used on router cnc.
Here you must notice that, the first step working on PCB is drilling, not engraving. 
1. Drilling
2. Engraving lines and milling edge of PCB
3. Milling redundant copper layer
4. Cutting outline of PCB

Why we should drill firstly? If we engrave line and mill edge of PCB, it will cause such a problem: It will creat a force which causing land dropping when the driller rolling at high speed, this is a unignore problem.So we suggest drill first.


----------



## megafaidel (Apr 25, 2012)

It has sence!!


----------

